# Smoked food



## chaotichealth (Oct 13, 2015)

I was thinking we need to start a forum for smoking meat.  One of my greatest loves is smoked food.  Tonight I did pork ribs.  I soaked two racks in brown sugar and root beer for 2 hours before lighting the pit getting it good and hot and then I added sassafras chips to the coal and the ribs.  They turned out pretty good.  But I'm not one for eating the same flavor all the time.  I do love my sassafras with pork and alder wooky with fish.

   What's y'all take on brings, rubs, and other bbq ideas for smoked food.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 13, 2015)

I love smoked food. I have XL Big Green Egg and absolutely love it. I harvest alot of my own protein,  deer, pheasants,  geese, elk, buffalo,  fish.... All great smoked.  I also brine and smoke chickens and turkey.  It's the perfect on the go food since it excellent cold.  I also make buckboard bacon from pork loin which is a great reduced fat alternative to bacon.  I also love the idea of controlling the nitrates used in cures,  as prepackaged cured foods have way to many.  If you want some excellent recipes as well as rubs and sauces,  go to the egghead forums.  If you have never tried an ABT (atomic buffalo turd)  I highly suggest you do so.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 15, 2015)

I knew I loved you guys and now I know why...

Hawk


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 15, 2015)

Come on share some recipes you like


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 15, 2015)

Magnus's TurkeyTurkey Brine

2 gallons water
2 c brown sugar
2 c salt
4 T Curing salt

Marinate
Turkey-3 days
Chicken-2 days
Buckboard bacon- 7 days
Ham- 4 weeks

Smoke with hickory or hickory/cherry


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 15, 2015)

ABT (Atomic Buffalo Turds) 
Fill seeded and halved jalapeños with
Softened cream cheese,  3T corn syrup,  and 1T chopped green onion.  Wrap with the thinnest bacon you can find (I like Surefine).  Smoke with hickory


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 15, 2015)

Best Corn Muffins Ever

1 3/4 c. cornmeal
1 1/2 c. all-purpose flour
2 tsp. baking powder
3/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. baking soda
2 eggs
3/4 c. granulated sugar
1/4 c. shortening
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
3/4 c. whole milk
1/4 c. buttermilk
1/3 c. vegetable oil
4 Tbl. honey

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.  Grind the cornmeal at high speed in a food processor for 5 minutes or until some of it has become flour.  Pour ground cornmeal into a large bowl with the flour, baking powder, salt and baking soda and whisk together.  In a separate bowl, cream together the eggs, sugar, shortening and vanilla using an electric mixer.  Pour the wet ingredients into the dry and add the remaining ingredients.  Stir together with a rubber spatula until smooth.  Line a muffin pan with paper liners.  Fill each muffin cup 3/4 full with batter,  pour a little heavy whipping cream on top (very important) ,  and bake for 18-20 minutes or until golden.  Remove from oven and take a cold stick of butter and rub over the top of the rolls until each is coated.


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 15, 2015)

I will have to try the Corn muffins.  

  Most of my brines are saltwater.  I'm trying to expand.  This winter I want to buy a Haffner to slaughter and I'm gonna get a hog trap for the house.   First thing is first a deep chest freezer


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 15, 2015)

I actually prefer dry brines over wet ones,  especially for chicken breasts.  I suggest you try several on whole chickens,  apply under the skin.  Don't use the beer can method,  spatchcock them,  they cook much more evenly.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 15, 2015)

Amazing Jalapeño Beer Sauce

1 quart ketchup (32oz.)
1 Beer (12oz.)
1 cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1/4 cup Brown Sugar
4 tbls. Coarse Salt
1 tbl. Garlic Powder
1 tbl. Cayenne Powder
1 tbl. Chili Powder
1 1/2  stick Butter
3-6 Jalapeno Peppers, fresh 

You may want to cut the recipe in half


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't the beer can chicken but to be honest I like it much better with dr. Pepper or root beer


----------



## Sully (Oct 15, 2015)

1 packer brisket- trim the fat cap to an even 1/8", let sit on counter for 4 hours to come to room temperature
Cover liberally in Montreal Steak Seasoning
Smoke brisket, fat cap up, @ 225 degrees in a mix of hickory, post oak, and a little mesquite for 8-10 hours
After 3 hours check temperature with digital meat thermometer once per hour
Cook to internal temp of 185-190
Cut brisket against grain in 1/8" slices 
Sauce optional(not required if you did it right)


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey magnus what do you use beer sauce on? Pork,chicken,or beef? Or all the above. It sounds tasty as hell.


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 15, 2015)

What I'm doing today

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/patrick-and-gina-neely/smoked-cider-brisket-recipe.html


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 15, 2015)

Nattydread said:


> Hey magnus what do you use beer sauce on? Pork,chicken,or beef? Or all the above. It sounds tasty as hell.



Chicken or pork,  but would also be fantastic with shredded beef.  Every time I make this for guests, I'm always told I should bottle it and sell it.  Hard to eat regular  BBQ sauce after having this.  Tweak it to your liking,  I like the tangy heat of the jalapeños, so I bump them up and add Frank's if I want more heat.  Goes really well with smoked chicken legs or wings.


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 15, 2015)

Why didn't someone start this thread some time ago?  We do need more input.  Unless not that men people know how to bbq


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 15, 2015)

Probably because it would destroy alot of diets!


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 15, 2015)

Made these braided sandwiches the other day.


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice.  Have you ever tried using sassafras wood?


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 16, 2015)

No I haven't.  I like to use wood from my shelter belt,  lilac, alder,  cherry, Apple and I buy hickory.


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 16, 2015)

Lilac?  Never heard of using that.  I always wanted to try Ozark.


----------



## Decipher (Oct 16, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> I was thinking we need to start a forum for smoking meat.  One of my greatest loves is smoked food.  Tonight I did pork ribs.  I soaked two racks in brown sugar and root beer for 2 hours before lighting the pit getting it good and hot and then I added sassafras chips to the coal and the ribs.  They turned out pretty good.  But I'm not one for eating the same flavor all the time.  I do love my sassafras with pork and alder wooky with fish.
> 
> What's y'all take on brings, rubs, and other bbq ideas for smoked food.




I have to ask is 2hrs long enough to get that flavor! I only ask as I have always did mine longer sometimes 24hrs. Wit that said if I can get away with doin it for only 2hrs it makes life easier


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 16, 2015)

Depends on your temp.  The lower the temp the longer for sure.  Personally I love to cold smoke things.  I have a cold smoker
  I can smoke raw food and then freeze it


----------



## Decipher (Oct 16, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Depends on your temp.  The lower the temp the longer for sure.  Personally I love to cold smoke things.  I have a cold smoker
> I can smoke raw food and then freeze it



I am goin to have to look into this more on the cold smoke

Thanks CH


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 23, 2015)

Gonna be eating good this weekend


----------



## Decipher (Oct 26, 2015)

Damn CH am loving that


----------



## way2tense (Oct 27, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Made these braided sandwiches the other day.  View attachment 21342View attachment 21343



those look so good.
pizza dough???if so...do you make it???or buy it from a pizzaria???


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 27, 2015)

I used bread dough, but I think pizza would work very well. Philly cheese and chicken cordon bleu are what I made there.  Fancy way to make any sandwich really.  I think my next one will be chicken, fat free mazza, and cranberries then dip it a bacon vinaigrette.  Walmart has a great one,  Sam's Choice I believe.  Fajita would be good as well


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 7, 2015)

Tonight I cooked the deer sasage and wild duck.  I smoked it with Applewood.  My first time using it.  I think it come out great.


----------

